# SKIS..........forget it!



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

By "it" I mean castors and rollers. Last week you may remember that I tried castors and found that they didn't change direction instantly giving a jerky motion. Yesterday the roller balls arrived from America and fortunately, before spending lots of time designing and making some new high tech. U beaut skis to better anything that Bj could come up with, I wisely decided to do a quick modification to my present skis which was just as well because roller balls are hopeless. Whereas my skis with plastic edging strip on the bottom has just the right amount of slip, and more importantly, they push the debris out of the way as they're moved about the bench, something that the rollers balls don't, so they are either stopping or riding over the debris. So Bob, you're off the hook this time.
Just as a matter of interest, ten roller balls cost me $29.90 and the freight was $37.20!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Don't give up , maybe a chain from the roof, sky hook type thing  that way you can use your new rollers in the sky hook..


=======



harrysin said:


> By "it" I mean castors and rollers. Last week you may remember that I tried castors and found that they didn't change direction instantly giving a jerky motion. Yesterday the roller balls arrived from America and fortunately, before spending lots of time designing and making some new high tech. U beaut skis to better anything that Bj could come up with, I wisely decided to do a quick modification to my present skis which was just as well because roller balls are hopeless. Whereas my skis with plastic edging strip on the bottom has just the right amount of slip, and more importantly, they push the debris out of the way as they're moved about the bench, something that the rollers balls don't, so they are either stopping or riding over the debris. So Bob, you're off the hook this time.
> Just as a matter of interest, ten roller balls cost me $29.90 and the freight was $37.20!


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Here's another thing you can try Harry... 

When I was still working in the Tool & Die making trade we used to drill holes in the Die shoe to allow us to connect an air line to the shoe (some are large and very heavy) so it would ride on a cushion of air; we could slide a 500 pound die shoe around the table with one finger.

You could take a couple of blocks drill a cross hole in them then drill connecting holes for the air to come out the bottom, and attach small air lines to the blocks. Then attach those blocks to your skis, and adjust the air pressure so your skis just float a couple thousands above the table, plus the air would blow away any chips in the path of the skis.

I would try it but I still gotta make skis, and I still have to work a full time job, not much time for experments. 

Let us know how it works out. 

Danny


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Danny, we really mustn't get carried away now because I've never had a problem with my skis as they are, it was suggested by a member that wheels/rollers might be better but as we now know, they are fine just as they are.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> Don't give up , maybe a chain from the roof, sky hook type thing  that way you can use your new rollers in the sky hook..
> 
> ...


Nah, I think that I'll make a couple of boards to strap under my shoes and go roller skating!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

hahahahahahahahahaha I can just see that in my head hahahahahaha.

Jim also suggested the air thing but the hose thing would be a real drag  and the tool you are using putts out tons of router dust..that will be air born with all the air.

No need to reinvent the wheel Harry

========



harrysin said:


> Nah, I think that I'll make a couple of boards to strap under my shoes and go roller skating!


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

*roller balls*



harrysin said:


> By "it" I mean castors and rollers. Last week you may remember that I tried castors and found that they didn't change direction instantly giving a jerky motion. Yesterday the roller balls arrived from America and fortunately, before spending lots of time designing and making some new high tech. U beaut skis to better anything that Bj could come up with, I wisely decided to do a quick modification to my present skis which was just as well because roller balls are hopeless. Whereas my skis with plastic edging strip on the bottom has just the right amount of slip, and more importantly, they push the debris out of the way as they're moved about the bench, something that the rollers balls don't, so they are either stopping or riding over the debris. So Bob, you're off the hook this time.
> Just as a matter of interest, ten roller balls cost me $29.90 and the freight was $37.20!


Thanks Harry, you saved a lot of people some work and expense. And regarding your freight charge: I just sent a fella down your way an item that cost him $55. The air and insurance and shipping cost $47.50!!
He said he still got a better deal than otherwise??!!


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

But the real question is.

Harry now what ya going to do with all those roller balls you have?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I can see Harry making a roller support stand for his table saw with them..
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...o=3&blockType=G3&prdNo=3&i_cntr=1289324397847
======


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> I can see Harry making a roller support stand for his table saw with them..
> 
> ======


Or, attaching them to his shoes, and pulling himself around the shop. Almost like being weightless in space!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Harry

I think Ralph and I have come with a great way to use them, once you get them on your cowboy boots and you have made a hockey stick you can go in the front drive way and play drive way hockey with the other kids on the block.. what do you think Mate are you up for a game or two ...or just go a nice little roller blade run around the block, have the BOSS hand you a rope out the car window and she can pull you around the block a time or two but than it's nap time for you buddy...you are not to old at 76 to just have some fun.. with your new toys 

By the way you are a great sport for letting us poke some fun at you MATE...


=======


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Harry,,,,,you told me not to reinvent the wheel!!!! what happened? .............AL


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Great use,Harry would be to use them for a board support. It You turn them ball up, the board can roll when supporting the long pieces on the table saw, or the planner!


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

> ... maybe a chain from the roof, sky hook type thing


It's called a pendulum. Make sure you use steel chains that swing on all axes. Bicycle chains and other restricted direction chains are too problematic. Make sure your mounting swivel is omni-directional and affords all the movement that you'll need. If precision is required, it may be necessary to pre-stretch the chain or use a chain that "won't bounce." Hold the router at the centre of it's axis. If you're using a light router you might want to add weight. Your control point is your handles. Keep your baseplate as small as possible since it can interfere with deep concave cuts.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I can see Harry skateboarding. Harry, I'm sure you will find a use for your parts. 
The first time my brother-in-law went skating, he fell just a couple of feet from the bench and broke his wrist. He went skating twice- first time and last time.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

If it aint broke, dont fix it.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Ralph Barker said:


> Or, attaching them to his shoes, and pulling himself around the shop. Almost like being weightless in space!


Yep, when I jokingly mentioned fitting them to my shoes it never dawned on me that after some practice it would serve the dual purpose of speeding me around the shed and giving me an extra couple of inches in stature! Five of them under each foot should give good stability. Attaching them to my shoes shouldn't be a problem, we Aussies attach and fix things with "lacky bands" or fencing wire, don't we Al.?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

dutchman 46 said:


> Great use,Harry would be to use them for a board support. It You turn them ball up, the board can roll when supporting the long pieces on the table saw, or the planner!


I'm glad that you came up with a suitable use for them Howard because I'm pretty sure that it was you who found the link for those roller balls and I was about to send you the bill!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Al Robins said:


> Harry,,,,,you told me not to reinvent the wheel!!!! what happened? .............AL


Some members here and elsewhere were seeking ways to "improve" on the design that I've used for ten years, so that I could give a definitive answer based on actual experience, as is my norm, I decided to give the idea a go with, as you now know a thumbs down answer. Some friction is required in order to have perfect control of the cutter, too much and the skis are likely to go in jerks and too little they tend to "run away".
My thanks to you all for joining in the humour, it's starting to get the forum back to how it used to be, a daily "must log on". For some time it's been getting too serious, in my usual humble opinion of course.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

ha ha ha ha If I remember correctly, You were searching and could not find a source!! I only try to help You!!


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Harry....you should have explained to our overseas friends that fencing wire is what held this great nation of Oz together............................and still does......AL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

It was a joke (chain) no way would it work  and I'm sure Harry took it that way. Maybe it could work with a VERY long chain 24ft. or more  ( long pendulum )
===



allthunbs said:


> It's called a pendulum. Make sure you use steel chains that swing on all axes. Bicycle chains and other restricted direction chains are too problematic. Make sure your mounting swivel is omni-directional and affords all the movement that you'll need. If precision is required, it may be necessary to pre-stretch the chain or use a chain that "won't bounce." Hold the router at the centre of it's axis. If you're using a light router you might want to add weight. Your control point is your handles. Keep your baseplate as small as possible since it can interfere with deep concave cuts.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Al

OK , I will bite what is fencing wire, In that states we call it barb wire or fencing wire that we use to fix the Fords in the states  once we take the hay out of the bale of hay and roll it up for the Ford repair kit..you can find it in most clove boxes in most old Fords PU's or under the seat..

But we don't have the big mice that jump, that you have, I don't think barb wire would keep them out of the corn..

=======



Al Robins said:


> Harry....you should have explained to our overseas friends that fencing wire is what held this great nation of Oz together............................and still does......AL


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Harry Have You tried this


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Al
> 
> OK , I will bite what is fencing wire, In that states we call it barb wire or fencing wire that we use to fix the Fords in the states  once we take the hay out of the bale of hay and roll it up for the Ford repair kit..you can find it in most clove boxes in most old Fords PU's or under the seat..
> 
> ...



You are correct BJ.

Barbed wire fences are for cattle - they do not keep out our BIG JUMPING MICE.....LOL:jester:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This is the most common type and is what I'll be using if lacky bands prove unsuitable.

Metalcorp Steel - Rural Fencing Products


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

dutchman 46 said:


> Harry Have You tried this


Alas Howard, I only have ten balls (roller balls) and insufficient space anyway, so the skates seem the best use so far.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

harrysin said:


> Alas Howard, I only have ten balls


:jester: Bragging or complaining, Harry?? :jester:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

hahahhahaha
I new something was a bit strange with the Australia guys  the only place in the world that you can find a bird/mouse as big as horse and now this too..this maybe why Harry is a bit shorter than most, mass is mass they say..  I makes me think of the joke, why a pin ball machines flash tilt all the time.. 

====



BigJimAK said:


> :jester: Bragging or complaining, Harry?? :jester:


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Please note......My lips are tightly sealed over this one Harry......your on ya own.....AL


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Al Robins said:


> Please note......My lips are tightly sealed over this one Harry......your on ya own.....AL


I know that in the past I've stated that I have no secrets but I think George Washington was the only person who could NEVER tell a lie, even a small one!


----------

